

Ask HN: Looking for a cofounder - already have a prototype - fjabre

Already have a product developed and several beta clients. I want to build it out but need help getting it off the ground. Looking for someone who can code but also help with the company focus/message. I basically need a cofounder.<p>It was built using Redis, Flask, Gevent.<p>Please check it out at www.hobsonfiles.com if interested.<p>My info is in my HN profile.
======
carbocation
My apologies that this is a bit off topic, but by visiting your site on my
phone I discovered a bit of a downside of vimeo: it says "no mobile version"
in the vid box. Imagine my surprise when I thought that your site was proudly
announcing it had no mobile version! Closer reading cleared that up, but it
was unfortunate.

------
ezrider4428
Two main things that frustrated me on your site: 1\. Each link opens in a new
tab/window 2\. the font is almost unreadable on the about us page. Try Arial.

I would love to be a cofounder but i have no programming skill. If you need
help with the business side of things, in terms of monetization or selling let
me know.

Good Luck!

------
arfrank
Clickable: <http://www.hobsonfiles.com>

------
kyrai
It would be good if it had the gmail login, instead of putting in my password.
I don't feel comfortable with that, but the interface looks great.

~~~
fjabre
Thanks. You don't have to put in your Gmail password to our signup form.
Choose your own password for your HobsonFiles account.

We use OAuth so we never see your Gmail password.

~~~
kyrai
Oh okay. I misread the signup page. I see that now. Thanks

------
aristus
Nice design.

Hobson as in Hobson's choice?

~~~
fjabre
Thanks. Hobson as in the butler's name from the film Aurthur
--<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_(1981_film)>

